# Citrusy hops in a wheat? or not



## GrumpyPaul (7/3/14)

I am contemplating a wheat beer for my next brew.

I have a tonne of English hops on hand (EKG, Bramling Cross, Challenger) - but they arent ideal for a wheat.

I also have some of the citrusy hops like Citra and Galaxy on hand.

Now if I am thinking Orange and Coriander Hoegardenish style of wheat - *why not use the citrus style citra/galaxy?*

Oranges are citrus after all.

I could always buy more hops - but I am trying to se up what I have.


----------



## Lecterfan (7/3/14)

I've tasted, but not made, the American Wheat recipe in JZ's Brewing Classic Styles. It is in no way a "Hoegardenish style of wheat", but is still a lovely beer.

​Have a crack at it, report back. :beerbang:


----------



## Liam_snorkel (7/3/14)

I loved the JS Mad Brewers "Hoppy Hefe", it had Citra & Motueka in it.. I'd say go for it

and by "go for it" I mean smash it with hops late & dry

EDIT: and then send me a bottle.


----------



## sponge (7/3/14)

I wouldn't be too worried to use some EKG as well with the marmalade and spice that it brings to the table..

You'll get to use a bit more of it as well with it being low AA% which may come across in the end a little more than other high alpha bittering additions.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (7/3/14)

Turns out I don't have Citra.....

I do have the following, what would go in a wheat beer.

First Gold
EKG (pellets and plugs)
Bramling Cross
German Spaltz
Challenger
Dr Rudy (flower)
Galaxy (pellets and flowers)
Magnum
Palisade
Willamette
Apollo
CTZ
Nuggett


----------



## black_labb (7/3/14)

I'd probably go the spaltz or the willamette if you want to keep it traditional. Willamette is pretty close to styrians IMO. first gold, EKG, challenger, magnum would be fine as well. The others aren't going to be bad, but probably different from what is expected


----------



## verysupple (7/3/14)

Personally, I'd go with magnum as it won't impart much flavour, and as a bit of a purist I think hop flavour/aroma is out of place in a witbier.

However, I do like sponge's idea as well. Using something like EKG could add some spicy/herby/floral character that might blend nicely with the orange zest and coriander. I like saaz in mine for the spiciness.

Just to make sure, you're going to use the orange zest, right? Not juice it or anything like that?


----------



## verysupple (7/3/14)

Oh, and to address the "Oranges are citrus after all.", well, yes they are, but a different kind of citrusy character. I can't really explain it, but citrus from hops is just different to citrus from zest. I'm not sure citrusy hops would be a great idea. But again, that the purist in me talking.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (7/3/14)

EKG sounds interesting...

thoughts?

*Grumpy's English Hoe in the Garden* (Witbier)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.051 (°P): 12.6
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (°P): 3.3
Alcohol (ABV): 5.01 %
Colour (SRM): 3.8 (EBC): 7.4
Bitterness (IBU): 17.0 (Average)

50% Pilsner
50% Wheat Malt

0.6 g/L East Kent Golding (4.7% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (First Wort)
0.6 g/L East Kent Golding (4.7% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)

1.0 g/L Corriander Seed @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
1.0 g/L Orange Peel @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 20°C with Safbrew WB-06


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Black n Tan (7/3/14)

A wittier should have citrus flavour but I think itis best delivered by citrus zest rather than hops.


----------



## HBHB (7/3/14)

A big hit of amarillo works, as does the Citra and Motueka like hoppy hefe had. Even Motueka on it's own is quite nice if you give it a solid hit. Likewise galaxy.

No Rulz Brewz Winz

M


----------



## Steve (7/3/14)

I wouldn't be using any from your list for a WHEAT or a WIT (as some have mentioned). Go for Hall mitt, hersbrucker, Saaz, or Tettnaner to 15 IBUs.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (7/3/14)

You follow style guidelines - the story ends, you wake up in your bed and believe whatever you want to believe. You follow your taste buds - you stay in Wonderland and I show you how deep the rabbit-hole goes...


----------



## fletcher (7/3/14)

GrumpyPaul said:


> EKG sounds interesting...
> 
> thoughts?
> 
> ...


mate that sounds like a ripper. give it a shot and report back. hybrid beers are tops. i just made a hybrid aussie/english bitter and it was a beauty. might not be a standard one but who gives a flying fvck? mine tasted amazing and who knows...you might discover a winner.


----------



## verysupple (7/3/14)

GrumpyPaul said:


> EKG sounds interesting...
> 
> thoughts?
> 
> ...


That doesn't look too bad. Other than my previous thoughts on hops, my only comment would be to trade some wheat malt for a form of raw wheat. I'd exchange as much as diastatically possible to flaked or torrefied wheat. These don't require a cereal mash or anything fancy, jsut mash them with the rest of your grains. Just make sure you have enough diastatic power from you base malt / malted wheat for it to convert. Here's a link that may help if you need it. http://beersmith.com/blog/2010/01/04/diastatic-power-and-mashing-your-beer/


----------



## Mardoo (8/3/14)

Second the Willamette, although the EKG sounds good. Started using Willamette and Spalt together recently and I'm really liking the combo in my saison particularly.


----------



## mr_wibble (10/3/14)

If you're talking a Belgian-style witbier sure, citrus has a place.
But in a German-style weizen IMMHO ... nope.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (10/3/14)

Mr Wibble said:


> If you're talking a Belgian-style witbier sure, citrus has a place.
> But in a German-style weizen IMMHO ... nope.


was thinking more of a Boronia style wheat beer....


----------



## Yob (20/3/14)

How ya go with this?


----------



## GrumpyPaul (20/3/14)

Didn't go citrus. Went with the ekg. Wool start chilling tommoz. Might be ready of I force carb for next week's MB meeting

Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk


----------

